# Kuat Transfer 2 - opinions?



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm looking at Kuat transfer 2 for Grand Cherokee with 2 inch receiver. 
Good price. Good looking rack 
i like that it holds bikes by tires. 

Anybody here uses it?
Also, what is general opinion about Kuat?

thanks


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Kuat makes a fine rack for two bikes. If you drive off road, you void your warranty. If you ever want to get a two bike add on, they make the rack horrible for 4 bikes. If you can get it for a justifiable deal, go for it.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks. 
I need to carry 1-2 bikes at most. Not off-roading. 
I can get one for 245 shipped. Seems lieke good deal to me


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

I got my transfer 2 @ 20% off and another 10% AJ cashback made it come out to net spending of just over $200 shipped. No Brainer.


----------



## Gearhart (Jul 11, 2010)

scoobiemario said:


> Thanks.
> I need to carry 1-2 bikes at most. Not off-roading.
> I can get one for 245 shipped. Seems lieke good deal to me


Could you post a link to the site selling them? That's a great deal and I'm also in the market. Thanks


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Here it is,

Kuat Transfer 2 Hitch Bike Rack

seems like site does not load correctly though
It did some time ago, and I added it to cart, and price was 245 and some cents. I didn't buy mine yet.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

I just bought one for two fatties.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearhart (Jul 11, 2010)

tartis99 said:


> I just bought one for two fatties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got mine. $300 from backcountry .com

Seems solid, a little odd how the rear wheel leans back with just the cup under it. Long wheelbase mountain bike. No issue though, would recommend.


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

I have this rack and couldn't be happier. There is a lock kit you can get for it which is suitable for keeping the bikes where they should be for short trips into the gas station. Only minor things to keep an eye on is the screw in pin that keeps the rack in the receiver loosens over time, it shouldn't fall out, but the rack starts rocking and making noise until you tighten it up. Also make sure you bounce the rack up after putting it down. I had mine drop into the 'get stuff from your trunk'position while driving once because the locking mechanism didn't seat all the way.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

I love my Transfer 2! It is easy to use and I have found very secure and stable. The only minor thing is that the arms squeak when you swing them out for loading. Not sure if there is a fix but it does not affect the functioning.


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

Quick plus to this rack. It's wife friendly. Easy enough to swing the rack down for trunk/hatch access, my wife doesn't ask me to take it off the vehicle.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

With my Farley 5 and the huge tires, I have to lean the bike to initially get the brace over the front tire. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

vaer said:


> Quick plus to this rack. It's wife friendly. Easy enough to swing the rack down for trunk/hatch access, my wife doesn't ask me to take it off the vehicle.


I can second this. My wife loves the rack as well as it does not get in the way and on our Rav4, it does not block the rear view camera!


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

I just ordered mine. Jensonusa has 20% off on one item deal. I got the rack for 241 shipped. 

Few weeks ago same rack was on sale for 209 on Amazon... I missed that deal....


----------



## RVbldr (Sep 10, 2015)

I've been using the Transfer 3 since about March and so far, it's been good. It comes on and off the vehicle easily but mine stays on the Highlander most of the time, just check the pin every once in a while. Also make sure you snug down the front tire arm on the wheel, I had one loosen up and the bike fell over - no damage though. For the bucks, I'm happy with the rack although I'm tempted to go for a single 1Up as well, since I primarily just haul the one bike.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tartis99...what brand of top tube bag do you have on your Farley

Thanks


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

rushman3 said:


> Tartis99...what brand of top tube bag do you have on your Farley
> 
> Thanks


Topeak Fuel Tank Large. I love it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

tartis99 said:


> I just bought one for two fatties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this fits the 26x4.7 Barbegazi? I didn' think the Kuat could handle a tire that big.


----------



## R3D24 (Jan 26, 2016)

Just do not hold up to continuous use. If once a week or so hauling a bike or two to the local trail is what its intended use it will last for several years. For long trips and/or heavy usage they just do not hold up.


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

R3D24 said:


> Just do not hold up to continuous use. If once a week or so hauling a bike or two to the local trail is what its intended use it will last for several years. For long trips and/or heavy usage they just do not hold up.


Please elaborate. What do I need to look for? Bikes falling off at highway speed?
Pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minneSSnowta (Jul 8, 2006)

kwabbott said:


> So this fits the 26x4.7 Barbegazi? I didn' think the Kuat could handle a tire that big.


I can confirm that a Surly Bud on a Clown Shoe will fit the front arm with the bike lean/tilt method mentioned above.

I think Kuat's official stance of fitting up to a 4.6" tire is still valid from a ease of use standpoint. Using the bike tilt method is a minor pain to deal with.


----------



## ZombieWV (Jul 21, 2007)

R3D24 said:


> Just do not hold up to continuous use. If once a week or so hauling a bike or two to the local trail is what its intended use it will last for several years. For long trips and/or heavy usage they just do not hold up.


I have had this rack for a year, use it 2-3 times a week. I've taken it on numerous long trips. The rack is holding up great, no problems.


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

Darth Pinche said:


> I can second this. My wife loves the rack as well as it does not get in the way and on our Rav4, it does not block the rear view camera!


DPinche, what do you mean by 'doesn't get in the way' with the RAV? as in, bikes clear the spare tire? or meaning you can swing open the tailgate with the rack installed? we have a 2012 and i figured it was rackproof, hitch wise, anyway.

pls, pardon my late arrival.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Since the thread came to live, I can give little update. 
I had my rack for 1.5 years now. And I really like it. It holds two bikes securely at highway speeds. 
It is really solid. Easy to get bikes off and on. 
And when folded still looks pretty good. 

One thing I could say is a drawback, is that when retracted, tire trays partially block tail lights in 2014 Grand Cherokee. But that’s just how things line up. Different cars will not have that problem. Or perhaps have it to worse degree. 

But over all. Great rack!!


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

kevrider said:


> DPinche, what do you mean by 'doesn't get in the way' with the RAV? as in, bikes clear the spare tire? or meaning you can swing open the tailgate with the rack installed? we have a 2012 and i figured it was rackproof, hitch wise, anyway.
> 
> pls, pardon my late arrival.


Weill I have a 2016 RAV4, but yes with the rack in the lower position, you can open the rear hatch (door swings up on my car). I also meant that the rack does not block your view when looking at the rear view mirror or the back up camera. It also does not block your license plate.

Overall I am still super happy with the rack. Zero problems and it just works.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Thinking about picking this up vs. the Rocky Mounts Monorail 2. This would be my first rack, and I'd use it sparingly since I have a 6ft bed on my truck that I've used to far to carry bikes. How easy/difficult is the Transfer to take off and put on the hitch? If anyone has also used the Monorail 2, I'd like to hear what you thought about it as well.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

matadorCE said:


> Thinking about picking this up vs. the Rocky Mounts Monorail 2. This would be my first rack, and I'd use it sparingly since I have a 6ft bed on my truck that I've used to far to carry bikes. How easy/difficult is the Transfer to take off and put on the hitch? If anyone has also used the Monorail 2, I'd like to hear what you thought about it as well.


I have had both and IMHO the Monorail is a lot better rack. They are both easy to take on and off just need a ratchet/socket for the fastest removal.


----------



## IslandForLife (Oct 29, 2018)

Quick question, I'm looking at grabbing a transfer 2-bike, but for those with this rack... Kuat says the max wheelbase is 47". My bike is quite long, the wheelbase is 48". Anyone with longer wheelbase bikes have any feedback on how well they fit or don't fit??

The Rockymounts monorail is also an option and Rockymounts says their max is 48" which is the wheelbase of my bike. But the Rocky $75 more than I can get the Transfer for...


----------

